# Seriously thinking of retiring here...advice on where?



## Dave n Elle (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone

Firstly I would like to say what a fab forum this seems to be and secondly to apologise for this Q if some of you are rolling your eyes!

Dave and I will be in the position of being able to buy a property pretty soon. Currently we live in the UK, but have a home in Spain. Don’t ask me why but for some reason I am very much drawn to Cyprus! 
Being a total ignoramus and knowing pretty much nothing about the area (except the currency and some of the conflicts) I was wondering if anyone can give me a rough idiots guide as to where is the best place on the island to retire to? We are young (ish).. last time I looked 40’s wasn’t old!! But are seriously contemplating enjoying our retirement life out there in the not too distant future. 
I am more than happy to read up on Cyprus, but before I go gun-tallying and buying every single book on the place, I thought I would ask you guys…..after all you are the pros!

As to our requirements.. quite simple.. kids all grown up, so schooling is not of importance to us, I do love the beach and scuba diving, so close would be nice. We both love a bit of quiet, but not looking for total reclusement. Something with some life, but can get away if need be!?!?

Thank you in advance!
Elle


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Elle,
I may be biased but to me the Paphos district is the best because it has the best year round climate on the island, ie. cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter. 
Many of the best places of interest on the island are in the Paphos district.
The beaches are not great around Paphos itself, but there are some wonderful rocky coves perfect for scuba diving. However on the Akamas peninsular there are some nice sandy beaches for those times that you just want to chill out and relax away from the busy tourist areas.
Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

hi There

Again I'd be biased and say Paphos area or Polis. I would however recommend one of the villages on the outskirts of Paphos as prices are cheaper and life is quieter. Tala and Peyia are very populated residential areas favoured by the ex-pats they have a great community their but very British which suits some not others depends on whether you want to be in a highly populated mainly British area or you'd like a mixture of both and somewhere less populated both have benefits.

I'd recommend visiting Paphos for a few weeks and hiring a car so you can drive around the areas. If you need any more information please feel free to send a message e.g. costs etc.

Good Luck

Ange


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dave and Elle,

I have just had a look at your website. Are you indending to carry on with that when you move over here? The clothes look fabulous and I think you would do well with them over here if you are able to organise importation.

As for the best places to buy as Ang says some of the villages just outside Paphos are better value for money and also places like Peyia have become so over developed that many who bought there in the last few years are now desperate to escape and get further into the countryside yet the developers stil lcahrge premium prices for that area. (It's time they opened their eyes to what is going on)

The best value for money right now is resales as there are many people who for one reason or another want to return to the UK but because developers and their uncrupulous agents coerce people into buying off plan most resales are remaining on the market for a long time. This means that there are now bargains to be had and many vendors will take offers.

Regards 
Veronica

Feel free t


----------



## Dave n Elle (May 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for your replies... I will certainly have a look at those areas, and YES we do plan on going on holiday nearer the time to find out what's what, etc.. it does look like such a beautiful place I have to say!
This wont be for a wee while though as we are still home owners in Spain... but this is not really where I want to fully retire to!
Nice site by the way Veronica, I will def keep this in my favourites!
As for my business, to be honest I am unsure if I will or wont, as the postage for me to have shipments sent over would be huge BUT, as you plugged it for me (cheeky I know!) I do ship overseas.

Thanks again ladies, your comments are very much appreciated, and at least now I have a starting point ;o)

Elle


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Elle,
When you come over it might be a good idea to talk some of the expats who have businesses over here.
There is a shop that specialises in Foods etc from the UK and they deliveries from t he Uk every month or two.
I am sure there are ways that goods can be shipped that dont cost an arm and a leg or these shops would not be able to make a living.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello Dave n Elle,
Location wise I agree with both of the above. 
Doug
New Home in Cyprus - independent property agent


----------



## ellen (Jun 22, 2008)

hi dave and elle and everyone 
i,m new on here
we are thinking about retiring to paphos as soon as we can
have been to larnaca a few times over the last few years
we are hoping to go to paphos in september as every one says that is the best part even cypriot friends iwe know
hope to have a look at a few places while we are there [flats that is]
would be nice to meet some people while we,r there who are living there at the moment
i know someone who moved there last year and they were only there a few months and sold up and came back home,but they went and bought there place on a holiday conplex , how silly is that
and that is why they never made any friends cause people were only there for 2 weeks and went home
hope to make some friends on here
ellen


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats one of the important reasons why good and in depth research is important, area and the proximity of friends is important.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*A word for Larnaca!*

As you might see from my other posts, I disagree with the claim that the Paphos area is best. My husband and I 'retired' to Cyprus two months ago and chose the Larnaca area after a search over the whole of the Republic of Cyprus. We're loving it here!
Larnaca is smaller than Paphos or Limassol but was the original capital city of Cyprus - Kition. We have some lovely beaches round here, and one of the 10 best dive sites in the world - the Zenobia. An ancient wreck from the Hellenic period has also recently been discovered a few miles away at Mazotos. Who knows, perhaps we'll be able to dive it someday when the archaeologists have finshed with it! Larnaca is also within an easy drive of Nicosia and Occupied Cyprus. We also have a strong expat and active community in this area. Prices of property are cheaper here than either Paphos or Limassol too.

So there is variety on the Island and as everybody likes something different it is a good thing to keep and open mind and have a good look at everywhere.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> As you might see from my other posts, I disagree with the claim that the Paphos area is best. My husband and I 'retired' to Cyprus two months ago and chose the Larnaca area after a search over the whole of the Republic of Cyprus. We're loving it here!
> Larnaca is smaller than Paphos or Limassol but was the original capital city of Cyprus - Kition. We have some lovely beaches round here, and one of the 10 best dive sites in the world - the Zenobia. An ancient wreck from the Hellenic period has also recently been discovered a few miles away at Mazotos. Who knows, perhaps we'll be able to dive it someday when the archaeologists have finshed with it! Larnaca is also within an easy drive of Nicosia and Occupied Cyprus. We also have a strong expat and active community in this area. Prices of property are cheaper here than either Paphos or Limassol too.
> 
> So there is variety on the Island and as everybody likes something different it is a good thing to keep and open mind and have a good look at everywhere.


As with everything which is the nicest part is a down to personal preference.
We find Larnaca very flat and barren and hate it when we have to go there for business.
The Paphos area is much greener, has some wonderful scenery as well as countless archeologocial sites. We also have Aphrodites rock and many other places of interest. We never tire of going out for a drive as there always new places to explore and many many wineries as this area has vineyards around every bend.
Yes properties are cheaper, although not very much and to me the reasons for the cheaper prices are obvious when you compare the two areas.
So as I said it is all matter of taste and whether you want the nice sandy beaches as you find in the Larnaca area or whether you prefer green and the cooler summers and milder winters.
We have properties for sale in all areas of Southern Cyprus and have spent many days over on the Eastern coast with clients and leave the decision of where to buy up to them at all times, but the vast majority prefer the Western Coast.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Certainly location is one of the most important issues and should not be ignored. Personally I prefer the west of the Island. One of the main reasons is that it remains essentially open 12 months of the year as a resort whereas the East tend to "shut down" from October to April for tourism, so if you are intending to site a shop selling the clothes and fancy wares aimed at the tourist market, the west is best. Also being in a generally greener part of the Island, water cuts happen later than they do in the East, tend not to be as widespread and shorter. When living there, water is an important consideration!!

However you are using this board correctly, research, research. But dont become bogged down.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ah I love a good debate! *;-)

Flat and barren? I can't agree that the Larnaca area is flat. Larnaca district covers the area from (West) Kalavasos to Vavatsinia, (North) Kornos, Kochi, Athienou, Pyla (East). The area includes Stavrovouni and the hills all around there. It also includes the hills around Voroklini, Pyla, Troulloi, Athienou. We may not have the mountains but we do have hills! As someone who has a problem with heights, I would freak if I had to drive along some of the roads in the Troodos area, especially on a daily basis.

I will agree that this area looks dry and barren from the motorway. But hey why not get off the beaten track? Get of the motorway, take a back road, see where it goes. You will see Larnaca district is not barren.

Famagusta District in the east of the island is flat but it is also not barren Have a look at the earth around Frenaros its a lovely red colour, with a good texture, great for growing produce. It is where most Cyprus potatoes are grown. 

As regards the East shutting down from October to April, that is not entirely correct. The resorts of Ayia Napa and Protaras shut down but Larnaca does not. There is a tourist market all year. I had a 33% occupancy rate over the winter and was fully booked the previous November, and March with odd weeks in between. It doesn't even die at Christmas! I could have rented the apartment out several times over at Christmas. But then the tourists here are 'rich' Nicosians. Larnaca is where they come for a weekend or Christmas break!

Oh and we have places of interest too! Kalavasos Tenta, Lefkara, Choirokoitia, Stavrovouni, the Salt Lakes, Hal Sultan Tekke, Kition to name a few. 

I have to agree with Grumpy (sorry I don't know your proper name). If you are aiming at trade with the tourist market there are more tourists in the Paphos area, but your question was where to retire? Personally I prefer to be away from the hustlle, bustle and noise of the tourist area, which is why we have chosen to retire to a village 6 miles outside Larnaca.

As regards water cuts, there is a lot about this in the press. Anyone who has lived in the South of England will be used to water rationing (hosepipe bans) and if you are old enough, the stand-pipes of the 1960s. Larnaca area has not banned hosepipes yet. We have a tank and that is sufficient for our needs. We are careful with water and we have not run out of it yet. We can take several showers, run the washing machine, do the washing-up... no problem. We just don't wash our car or driveway in the dry months.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

This could be debated for ever.We looked east and west ,when buying apartment in paphos.Paphos was right for us for holidays& letting. others find it great for schools, work, expat life, all year, if you as i do want away from busy parts you need only go a few miles outside to find peace(Apart from dogs ,goats, church bells, Hey thats cyprus lol)Come out find that part thats right for all your needs. no where is 100% perfect but you try to get it right.
and live your life .


----------



## bloomy (May 31, 2008)

Hi All

Without trying to get too involved with this debate thought i'd throw in my "findings" !!!

Me and my family are looking to move to Cyprus next year my parents and auntie and uncle live in Paphos and my father-in-law has and builds villas in Mazatos (just outside Larnaca) so we went and spent a week at each (beginning of May) and although I know you cant do too much in a week, we much prefer Paphos (only our opinion!!!)
Regarding the water shortage, no shortage in Paphos but when we were at Mazatos apart from what you had in the tank the water was only switched on for a day twice that week!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bloomy hope all your plans work out and your move goes well,We are sorting house out for sale Soon or if it sells we will be right over.Cant wait been planning this a long time.
Tricia


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Paphos the Little Britain of Cyprus*

What a good discussion, but be honest the amount of people moving tp Paphos means expansion outwards and those that live in nice remote villages will in time become Paphos. This happens all over, and spain is a good example. And how many bingo halls and line dancing competitions can you get in one place???? Paphos will become little Britain in a few years and it will be too late to get out. Dont be sucked in by the smell of fish and chips, pie and mash and having your food chopped up by a carer.

Be your own judge. I will not tell you where I live because I dont want you coming and spoiling my drinking habits and complaining when I am being sick over the balgony........but I love it here and the neighbours are great.

No doubt someone will take offence (again) but who cares. The forum is an open discussion and I love you all.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

jeffrey Streets said:


> What a good discussion, but be honest the amount of people moving tp Paphos means expansion outwards and those that live in nice remote villages will in time become Paphos. This happens all over, and spain is a good example. And how many bingo halls and line dancing competitions can you get in one place???? Paphos will become little Britain in a few years and it will be too late to get out. Dont be sucked in by the smell of fish and chips, pie and mash and having your food chopped up by a carer.
> 
> Be your own judge. I will not tell you where I live because I dont want you coming and spoiling my drinking habits and complaining when I am being sick over the balgony........but I love it here and the neighbours are great.
> 
> No doubt someone will take offence (again) but who cares. The forum is an open discussion and I love you all.


Jeff here was me thinking you would invite me to your home to sit on balgony & have a cool drink watching the sun set after a long hot day in Cyprus.
ps pm me if you change your mind.
Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Love it Jeffrey! Yammas!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Just do your home work and identify your own location, Cyprus has something for everyone.

We decided to rent as houses can take a while to sell which could be a problem.

Paphos tends to be greener than the east of the island and also has lots of expats. (just look in Paps the local supermarket) Move out to the villages toward Polis and you will get a different experience as the cypriot culture takes over.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi All
What a great thread a nice and lively debate, so glad to have found this site, well as you can guess my good lady and my self are also thinking of moveing to cyprus, Not another one i hear you all say.
Well it will not be for at least another 3 to 4 years by then i should be about ready as the good lady can take early retirement, my self ? probaly will have to find work because the way she spends money wont be able to last on our saveings. good discusion and i will keep readind the threads.
Cheers Every body
David.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome David, nice to have you join us.Sure you will have lots off Q 
over the next few years Hope you get over for a few holidays before then
Good luck with your plans.
Tricia


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Tricia
Just started a new thread ( geordie couple )
Regards
David


----------



## rita-jason (Jul 27, 2008)

*Perfect place*



Dave n Elle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Firstly I would like to say what a fab forum this seems to be and secondly to apologise for this Q if some of you are rolling your eyes!
> 
> ...


Hello Dave n Elle, Glad someone else thinks 40 ish is still young!!We planned to retire early and spend our time out here just enjoying ourselves,but after having sold our family estate agency business in the uk last year,we are now finding that we miss not working,and have now started a new(small)buisness venture helping people buy property SAFELY out here.
We are living up in Peyia,where some say it's a little British,but we love it,everything you need is a short drive away,but you also have good facilities up in the village(there are a couple of good tavernas too  )The beach is only down the hill in Coral Bay(this can be crowded in the summer months),but we love to swim in the little bay up the main road called Agios Georgios,where you can see some of the local fishermen go back and forth and just above the bay there is a fish restaurant where all the local cypriots go(which is a good sign)so you can while away an hour or two up there looking out to sea..
Others have said you need to come out and get a feel for the areas before you think of buying,and they are so right.It takes quite a bit of time to get used to the areas,you will probably change your minds several times!The main thing is take your time,don't be rushed,as this is a big step and you need to get it right.
My daughter,who's just going to turn 22,has just come out here to stay permanently,she has found a little job down in Coral Bay-hopefully she will have a better quality of life here,as the uk is not good at the mo.Do you have any qualms about leaving your children behind?
Well,i could go on forever(sorry!!),hope this helps a little,Regards Rita & Jason Jupe


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Dave & Elle
Paphos has lousy beaches unless you are an Olympic swimmer - Coral Bay is good abut a long way to go for a swim. The best beaches in Cyprus are in the East - dozens of blue flag beaches with great sand and clear water (Fig Tree Bay, Protaras, Aiya Napa etc). can't be beaten until Famagusta returns to the fold then what price Paphos? Come out by all means but rent first and foremost until you are happy with the location then buy if you still want to from a personally recommended developer or agent and you won't go far wrong. Adam


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We are just getting the the end of our first year here and are not regretting it one bit.

We did our homework first to identify which part of the island we wanted to live in then decided to rent for the first year and it has worked for us. 

The house in the UK was rented out and we had to be prepared to move quickly, the main problem that we have had is with customs as we had to bring out our cars. The importation process is long and drawn out and there is no guarantee that the cars will be allowed in duty free.

The rest of the paperwork was straight forward but the UK paperwork was the worst. Alistar Darling will still take your money and leave you to jump through the hoops before giving it you back.

During the summer we spent a lot of time at a local beach and have got into snorkeling, although we don't have any commitments we often wonder where the time went as it goes so quickly.

So my advice is plan carefully then act.

Dave.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dont come to Cyprus its horrible*

Please take my advice and dont come to Cyprus. There are other places like Spain which are better then Cyprus. I can recommend some good sites on line that can provide you with all the information you need and a lot cheaper.

I dont want my secluded fishing spot ruined by screaming kids or having to queue for my fish and chips and the shops running out of Keo. I am so happy here.... so go, go far away and leave us in peace.

South of France is good this time of year too................................. maybe Scotland would be better...if its sking you like. Cyprus is too hot and the sea too warm you wont enjoy it...and the wine so cheap and full of goodness.....and the women...well what can I say............you have been warned!!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

jeffrey Streets said:


> Please take my advice and dont come to Cyprus. There are other places like Spain which are better then Cyprus. I can recommend some good sites on line that can provide you with all the information you need and a lot cheaper.
> 
> I dont want my secluded fishing spot ruined by screaming kids or having to queue for my fish and chips and the shops running out of Keo. I am so happy here.... so go, go far away and leave us in peace.
> 
> South of France is good this time of year too................................. maybe Scotland would be better...if its sking you like. Cyprus is too hot and the sea too warm you wont enjoy it...and the wine so cheap and full of goodness.....and the women...well what can I say............you have been warned!!!


Well jeff ,sorry i have just moved here sold house in scotland no going back. 
if only i had seen your post before lol never mind , no kids and i dont drink keo
can i stay lol,
Tricia x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Well jeff ,sorry i have just moved here sold house in scotland no going back.
> if only i had seen your post before lol never mind , no kids and i dont drink keo
> can i stay lol,
> Tricia x


Watch it tricia or he'll be inviting himself to Sunday dinner and leave you with the washing up too.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

thats ok can do a nice roast dinner for 40€ for that i will wash up for free lol


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to agree with Babs over the Paphos/Larnaca Debate - the motorway is built along an atypical stretch of barren limestone which gives the whole area an impression that you're driving through a moonscape (which I think is quite dramatic and an attraction in itself). Off the main highway the countryside changes dramatically into well watered and dramatic foothills and a patchwork of some of the most picturesque villages that you'll see anywhere in the Mediterranean. Very few of them are in any of the guidebooks and are jealously guarded by the Cypriot owners who use the houses as weekend retreats. Development is very carefully planned and controlled in UK style conservation areas. Larnaca itself is also now undergoing a multi billion pound government and EU sponsored facelift - the industrial quater and spoiled Dhekalia stretch (marred by the oil industry) is being de-industrialised and transformed into an up market tourist area - the industrial marina is to be closed down and converted for luxury cruise liners - in short Larnaca is being transformed but in a carefully controlled way. Paphos on the other hand - although a fabulous destination in its own right (I love visiting friends there)- has been developed in such an adhoc way that it has been spoiled beyond recognition. You have to drive a fair way into Akamas now to leave the sprawl of ugly concrete villas behind, and the countryside around the town has been snapped up by developers that seem to want to cram as many tacky boxes onto the land as possible. Of course we have to face up to the idea that we're debating two areas that are equally fabulous in their own way and just underlines the point that Cyprus is an outstanding retirement destination. I live in Nicosia which is my personal favourite because you can get to all parts of Cyprus easily from this base (even the largely unspoiled north). Good luck with your future move!


----------

